# A peck of pickled peppers



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 31, 2008)

A friend at work just left me a mess of fresh homegrown Jalapeno and Habanero peppers. I have never pickled peppers or anything else, but I thought I might give it a try. Anyone have a simple recipe/procedure for doing this?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't Jim but I'll ask Peter Piper, he packed a peck of them from what I understand.


----------



## Amy (Jul 31, 2008)

You can ferment most veggies in just salt and water (along with whatever other seasonings you might want to add). I've never done peppers before, but just make sure all the veggies are covered with the brine, let it sit for however many days it takes until it tastes like pickled peppers (things I've made take anywhere from 3 days to a week or so depending on the temperature), and you can keep it in the refrigerator for a few months. Oh, and make sure to use a glass jar, not plastic. It seems simple to me, don't even need to worry that much about specific amounts of things you use, just so its salty and everythings submerged.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Aug 1, 2008)

*A piggy back question*

Does anyone know the safety of just adding these peppers to a comercially bought jar of pickles or peppers? Would the vinegar in those jars pickle the new peppers?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 1, 2008)

That would work fine Vonnie, though as Amy said, who would want to get some of the water out of the peppers with salt to they will absorb the pickle juice. Pickle juice is easy enough to make and you can just keep reusing it. It's the waiting that is the hard part.


----------



## Seb (Aug 1, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That would work fine Vonnie, though as Amy said, who would want to get some of the water out of the peppers with salt to they will absorb the pickle juice. Pickle juice is easy enough to make and you can just keep reusing it. It's the waiting that is the hard part.



The saving of the previous pickle juice would be the hardest part for me.

I love the taste of pickle juice. Especially after cutting the grass on a hot summer day. I drink it down like it's Gatorade.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 1, 2008)

Steve, that's just a wee bit too much information...


----------



## Seb (Aug 1, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Steve, that's just a wee bit too much information...


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 1, 2008)

Steve, I've always been amazed at how much we have in common but today we have established a large chasm. You aren't supposed to drink that stuff! 

Good news is your estate will save a few bucks on embalming when the Lord has you cast off this mortal and pickled tent.


----------



## Seb (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not that alone on this:

Exhibit A: http://www.sptimes.com/News/090500/Sports/Eagles__juice_puts_Da.shtml and I really like the strong taste.


----------



## Seb (Aug 1, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Steve, I've always been amazed at how much we have in common but today we have established a large chasm. You aren't supposed to drink that stuff!



but...I like to have a beer later, does that help?


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 1, 2008)

> I'm not that alone on this:
> 
> Exhibit A: http://www.sptimes.com/News/090500/S..._puts_Da.shtml and I really like the strong taste.



Dude, thousands of people go to see Joel Osteen every Sunday, that doesn't make it right!

The fact that you have a beer later is a bandaid on an amputated limb...


----------



## Seb (Aug 1, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > I'm not that alone on this:
> >
> > Exhibit A: http://www.sptimes.com/News/090500/S..._puts_Da.shtml and I really like the strong taste.
> 
> ...



 ...You're killing me over here...


----------



## Seb (Aug 1, 2008)

yummmmmm....Pickle beer, with hot sauce.


----------

